# Detached ResultSet



## RoNa (30. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

normalerweise ist java.sql.ResultSet mit der Connection verbunden. Wie erzeugt man am besten eine 1:1 Kopie des ResultSets? Ich möchte mit den Daten arbeiten, aber die Connection schließen.

Kann man dazu etwas aus JavaSE benutzen? javax.sql.RowSet implementieren?

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp dazu geben?

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## Niki (30. Mrz 2011)

Du musst dir ein Objekt erstellen welches die Attribute des ResultSets beinhaltet. Dann mappst du einfach die Spalten des ResultSets auf die Attribute und fügst das Objekt einer Liste hinzu


----------



## RoNa (30. Mrz 2011)

Danke für die Antwort, das war mir aber schon klar. Ich brauche aber auch den Datenbanktyp der Spalte. 

Die Frage ist, ob es hierfür schon etwas gibt, wo man das ResultSet im Konstruktor übergibt. Dann sollten z.B. per Reflektion alle Felder und die Inhalte übertragen werden.

Hat jemand schon sowas gebraucht und etwas gefunden?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (30. Mrz 2011)

das geht nicht, weil das resultset intern eine art datenbankcursor hält - quasi wie ein stream


----------

